# Scheduling books or software?



## snicker (Oct 6, 2013)

I need to replace my scheduling book and also would like to have a computer program that possibly will allow me to have it mobile too.

What do you use to do your scheduling?
Seems I always get the calls when I am away so I have to carry 2 books with me.
What a pain!
Then I forget to write it in my other book! :doh:


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Paper Calendar...I tried to do my scheduling for work on my phone. Since my cell phone is my business line, I found it way to complicated too have to talk on the phone and then put appointments on it at the same time. I went old school and I don't regret it at all!!!


----------



## snicker (Oct 6, 2013)

Love the pic of your Rotties! We have an old boy too. See as pie! 
I have been using the paper too but I hate having to take it or another book with me to schedule. I had a had time finding a scheduling book but ended up getting one at Sally's beauty supplies. 
Where do you get your books at?


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Old Rotties are the best. 

I went to staples and picked up a weekly calendar that has the days broken down into 15 minutes increments. I'm a landscape designer...and I just lug the calendar around with me in my courier bag. I used Outlook for a long time with my palm pilot (boy, am I dating myself.) Then with the iphone, Outlook synced itself for a while...and then after a certain update, that stopped (which sucked.) So, ever since then, I went back to paper. This is really similar to what I use - http://www.staples.com/2014-AT-A-GLANCE-Weekly-Appointment-Book-8-1-4-x-10/product_516885


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I use an appt book. From OfficeMax. They have tons to choose from to find the one you prefer. I also just take it home with me.


----------

